# Update on Coosa



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Looks like I will be ordering possibly next week. I am being told that if I wait beyond Memorial Day the shipping time will go to 6 weeks or more. I'm a little disapointed in the fact that I wanted to check out an Ultimate before I decided but there doesn't seem to be in dealers in my area. I think the closest would be Portage, Mi. 

One other concern is that I will be needing a life jacket. Any advice appreciated.

I am also considering a color. I know camo is popular, but not necessarily off shore with high speed boats present or if I require help. Your thoughts?


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Many very good deals can be had looking for last years models, 
colors, inventory reduction, etc.

Lifevest PFD's accommodate high back seats
-all people have to do is look for them on internet

*Some examples of great paddling vest manufacturers*
http://www.extrasport.com/
http://www.astralbuoyancy.com/
http://www.stohlquist.com/
http://www.kokatat.com/
​The people hardest to float are those with compact, dense bodies. These tend to be people with athletic body builds, with a lot of bone and muscle mass, and not much fat. Fat is not as dense as muscle and bone, so people who are overweight can actually be easier to float than someone who is much smaller and leaner. Heavy people do not need a higher buoyancy PFD because of their weight.​BUOYANCY: Most adults only need an extra seven to twelve pounds of buoyancy to keep their heads above water. A PFD can give that "extra lift," and it's made to keep you floating until help comes

.*People kayaking or canoeing can still drown even
though they are wearing a life jacket *

1. Lifejacket not right size/type for conditions, old, worn out, broken, torn or worn improperly.

2. Vessel capsized and wearer trapped inside 

3. Entrapment due to rocks or debris or severe water hydraulics

4. Wearer drowned from wave splash (mouth immersions) before rescue

5. Wearer sustained other injury which prevented keeping face out of water or injury restricted airway.

6. Wearer became unconscious and was not wearing a self&#8208;righting life jacket model.

7. Failing of self&#8208;righting life jackets.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

caseyj said:


> Looks like I will be ordering possibly next week. I am being told that if I wait beyond Memorial Day the shipping time will go to 6 weeks or more. I'm a little disapointed in the fact that I wanted to check out an Ultimate before I decided but there doesn't seem to be in dealers in my area. I think the closest would be Portage, Mi.
> 
> One other concern is that I will be needing a life jacket. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> I am also considering a color. I know camo is popular, but not necessarily off shore with high speed boats present or if I require help. Your thoughts?


Whats wrong with Powers Outdoors, they are a Native dealer and they are located in Newaygo.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Swamp -

I checked with Powers earlier and they had none in stock and I didn't get the feeling that they were going to reorder. They mentioned the Wilderness line as a replacement. Perhaps I misunderstood. It would be great if they did have both the Coosa and the Ultimate as than I could demo both.

This kayak thing can drive you nuts! This morning, I picked up and article on a kayak that is almost the twin of the Coosa. Check out kckayaks.com when you get a chance. A little larger than the Coosa as well as pricier but interesting.

I also contacted a dealer in Fremont on the Ultimate only to find out that they had moved to Indian River, Mi.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

caseyj said:


> Swamp -
> 
> I checked with Powers earlier and they had none in stock and I didn't get the feeling that they were going to reorder. They mentioned the Wilderness line as a replacement. Perhaps I misunderstood. It would be great if they did have both the Coosa and the Ultimate as than I could demo both.
> 
> ...




Powers has (or atleast) had a 12' Ultimate that they used strictly has a demo. I know I used it before placing my order. Maybe they no longer have it and that's a shame....it was a propel unit but with the propel removed it handles just like a standard Ultimate. Ask them if they still have the 12' sand colored ultimate propel you can demo. Just wait, soon after you buy your first, you'll want a second one as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Just picked up 2 maunual inflatable PFD suspender sets from Manventureoutpost.com, they've got them for under $70 on a couple models. I tested one and it does just what they say it will do, as lightweight and low profile as they are I expect will be much better than my old pfd. Camo model was under $80.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Swamp -

I checked with Powers and they said that they are a dealer for the Ultimate but on special order only.

GoNorthMore -

Thank you for the response, I'll check them out. My thoughts lie with the hot Summer weather vs. the Fall. Seems like a life vest would be cumberson over or under a heavy jacket. Inflatables would be an alternative consideration.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

bill and pauls sporthause in GR is an Ultimate dealer with stuff instock. Thery do demos days

franks in linwood had great clearance deals on ultimates earlier this month.

They have a pond where i think you can demo


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Casey
I am thinking that you are looking for something that you can stand and fish in based on the two models you have listed. I have seen alot of adds for the Coosa, so I checked out the specs. I do not think that it will be a good paddling kayak based on those specs. I river fish mostly, and I have a canoe, that paddles as well or better than most fishing kayaks. Paddling ability is important to me, because I solo most of the time, so I need to get back to the truck. I can't understand not buying a kayak that doesn't paddle well for it's class. I strongly encourage you to paddle both, I am sure you will find the Ultimate paddles much better. Unless you have the spare cash to buy a few kayaks for different uses, ex. big water, standing, etc, think about paddling too. Good Luck


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Look at the Wilderness Ride also, based solely on specs it should paddle better than the Coosa also. It is also made to stand and fish from. Specs are only specs, hull shape is also a great influence on paddling


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

caseyj said:


> Swamp -
> 
> I checked with Powers and they said that they are a dealer for the Ultimate but on special order only.
> 
> .



Yeah, they closed two of their three shops (the Rockford and Manistique?) stores so I wonder if they are trying to keep inventory to a minimum. When I purchased mine, they had a demo model and a few other models on the floor. We ordered ours from them since they didn't have the specific models we wanted. At that time, they did not stock Wilderness Systems but could get them if we wanted. WS makes a couple of great fishing kayaks as well, the Tarpon SOT, and the Commander Hybrid....somewhat similar to the Ultimate.
As Fisheater mentioned, I've read a few reports about the Coosa on flat water and the paddling reports were not very positive. It was designed for moderate moving water and if that is your intention, should work nicely. I love the fishing friendly features, seems well thought out.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Fisheater -

You are right. I'm trying to find the perfect yak. Once I decide, I'll probably wished I had something else. My primary use of the yak will be for fishing rivers. I don't expect to go after salmon but its not out of the question. My only concern with the Ultimate is its lack of scuppers but you wouldn't need them in the rivers anyway. It's kind of like the old chevy vs. ford argument. The Coosa is wider and shorter than the Ultimate and that would effect performance so that is another consideration. 

I see you are from Auburn Hills. I used to live in Bloomfield Orchards while workin for GM. I was a charter member of the JC's when it was called Auburn Heights.

TC - 

I'll check out your recomendations. Hopefully, they will have a web site. Thanks.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Well, I just returned from Powers in Newago where I purchased a Jackson Coosa standard model. Couldn't get the Elite with the fancy seat but I can order if I don't like the standard ($179.00). I had the choice of colors in a sand or an olive so I chose olive. they said that they can not keep up with the orders so each one is back ordered. Nice people to deal with. I will pick it up tomorrow so I will keep all posted later with pics, etc.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats!! Post some pics when you get her home. If you plan on rigging it out with rod holders etc, spend some time on the water fishing and paddling first so you can get an idea on where you want to mount things.


----------

